# Moving to germany



## rhysvr (Jan 28, 2014)

How easy is it for a South African to move to germany? My wife is german and I am looking for work In Hamburg?


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

As spouse of a German citizen, you have the right to live here and will also get a work permit.
There might be some conditions attached (like attending a language and cultural integration class - which you need anyway to have a chance for a job) and the formalities are of course bothersome. Enquire at the German embassy what you need to do and how long it will take!


----------



## rhysvr (Jan 28, 2014)

beppi said:


> As spouse of a German citizen, you have the right to live here and will also get a work permit. There might be some conditions attached (like attending a language and cultural integration class - which you need anyway to have a chance for a job) and the formalities are of course bothersome. Enquire at the German embassy what you need to do and how long it will take!


 Thanks so much I will give them a ring


----------

